# W-1 Reloaded: Gonzaga vs Monson



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

W-1: Reloaded
Saturday, October 15, 2011
Bank United Center
University of Miami in Coral Gables, Florida



> Jeff Monson (42-12) vs. Gabriel Gonzaga (11-6)
> Marcus Davis (20-8) vs. Chuck O'Neil (8-4)
> Valdir Araujo (8-2) vs. Mike Bernhard (9-2)
> John Manley (6-1) vs. Sabah Homasi (4-2)
> ...














> Apparently rumors of the demise of Warrior One (W-1) MMA were greatly exaggerated as the Toronto, Ontario-based promotion that made waves with its stacked Canadian cards the past two years but hasn’t held an event since last October, is back with another impressive offering — this time for American MMA fans in Florida.
> 
> W-1: Reloaded is set for October 15 at the Bank United Center at the University of Miami in Coral Gables, Florida and according to W-1 president Jack Bateman, the reason his organization has not held an event in almost a year is that it underwent an ownership restructuring and he and his new partners were carefully laying the groundwork for the promotion’s foray into the U.S. because they wanted to make sure they took their time and did it right.
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/monson-vs...mmas-inaugural-u-s-event-in-miami-october-15/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it just me or has Jeff Monson been rather busy recently. He has a fight in Coatia this weekend, this fight two weeks later and the Fedor fight a few months from now. Isn't this the first fight for Gonzaga since the UFC?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Decent card. Think Gonzaga will win comfortbaly. Monson is tough and hard to finish, so i think it'll be a gonzaga decision. 

Marcus Davis - Chuck O'neill is a good fight, should be close. Davis has looked decent since leaving the UFC, i think he'll take the decision.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

So Monson will fight Fedor after losing to Gonzaga? Makes a lotta sense in the world of M1


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Monson timetable:

1st Oct: Jeff Monson [42-12] v Maro Perak [20-3]
15th Oct: Gabriel Gonzaga [11-6] v Jeff Monson [42-12]
20th Nov: Fedor Emelianenko [31-4] v Jeff Monson [42-12]


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it's Monson coming off of a loss fighting Fedor so much as Monson just wants to fight. This is one of three fights he has coming up before the end of the year. The other fight is this Saturday.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson will tear through Gonzaga than prove that he always had Fedor's number. WAR SNOWMAN!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think he will beat Gonzaga but I don't think he'll tear through him. Gonzaga is still a force to be recogned with. Though he did earn his UFC pink slip.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson has already beaten Gonzage in grappling competitions, he knows what he has to do.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The question then becomes who is the more effective striker. Monson has more experience but as we learned from Gonzaga's match against Cro Cop, he's full of surprises. It could go either way.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Monson sure is keeping himself busy. As much i like him, i want Gab to win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And wouldn't that make for an interesting match-up for Fedor. It is possible that if Monson were to loose Gonzaga would get the shot at Fedor instead? It's a possibility you know.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results of the fight if anybody missed them and doesn't mind be spoiled...





> Chuck O'Neil def. Marcus Davis via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)
> Luis Palomino def. James Edson Berto via unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27)
> John Manley def. Sabah Homasi via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)
> Alan Arzeno def. Tom Waters via TKO, 3:12, R2.
> ...



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/10/15/2492688/w-1-mma-reloaded-live-results-and-commentary


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So what happened with Gonzaga vs Monson?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No clue at all! Monson fought on the 9th and won, and Gabriel on the 8th and won.

Why they didn't fight each other last night is a mystery to me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's not like they both had to cut weight for this fight. They both won and you'd think they would fight. To cut your main event for unspecified reasons doesn't help this promotion.


----------

